# Opinie > Opinie o lekach >  Maxon active - działa?

## jankastrzela

Mam pytanko głównie do mężczyzn. Mój mąż ostatnimi czasu unika seksu, bo raz mu się zdarzyło, że w czasie stosunku, że tak powiem, skończył mu się wzwód bez orgazmu. Domyślam się, że to przez zmęczenie no i pali jak smok. Do lekarza nie chce za bardzo iść, ale słyszałam, że teraz można kupić sildenafil bez recepty w postaci tabletek maxon active. Czy ktoś się spotkał z tym preparatem? Działa?

----------


## gryczanekbam

Ja się spotkałem  :Wink:  W sumie miałem podobną akcję jak Twój mąż i też jeszcze uważałem, że lekarz to za wcześnie. Maxon mi rzeczywiście pomógł. Wiadomo, że trzeba odżywiać się zdrowo i ruszać, ale nie zawsze jest na to czas, więc w przypadkach, jak mój o Twojego męża można od czasu do czasu wesprzeć się maxonem  :Smile:

----------


## grubaśnyjac

Tabsy działają  :Wink:  Wiesz, mają w składzie sildenafil, a to substancja, której używa się do leczenia zaburzeń erekcji, więc musi działać. U mnie zawsze sa w pogotowiu :Wink:

----------


## jankastrzela

Skoro działa to sprawdzę  :Smile:  W międzyczasie oglądałam filmiki, w których Lew-Starowicz tłumaczy, że przy problemach z erekcją nie ma co się bawić w zielarstwo, tylko zastosować lek, np. właśnie coś z sildenafilem, więc mam podwójne potwierdzenie, że powinno mężowi pomóc  :Smile:  Dzięki!

----------


## Adaaam

Ja jakis czas teraz biorę maxon wlasnie i wydaje mi się, zę jets dużo lepiej, ale też odszedł mi najwiekszy stres w pracy. Poza tym jesli juz raz sie to zdarzy to powstaje taka presja ze nastepny raz musi być lepszy i obawy przed tym są duże, dlatego jesli sa tu Panie to radze wam porozmawiać z waszymi facetami, bo gwarantuję że  my pierwsi takiego tematu nie zaczniemy jednak a problem moze sie dłuzej utrzymywac

----------


## rekinekk

no wiadomo przecież dla każdego faceta problemy z erekcją to naprawdę bardzo poważny problem, tak mi nawet farmaceutka mówił w aptece jak poszedłem kupić maxon, mówiła że wielu panów pyta o ten lek, więc skala problemu też jak się okazuje jest bardzo duża.

----------


## gryczanekbam

Sildenafil to nie apteczny suplement, tylko lek stosowany w leczeniu niepłodności. Jest też składnikiem viagry, więc chyba nie ma nic mocniejszego  :Wink:

----------


## Jalek

No właśnie, wystarczy wejść sobie na jakieś strony typu medycyna praktyczna i tam jest masa tekstów o tym, że sildenafil jest skutecznym składnikiem środków na potencję. Także skoro pomógł innym to i Tobie też pewnie pomoże  :Smile:

----------


## gryczanekbam

Medycyna Praktyczna to jedno, ale też Lew-Starowicz niedawno nagrywał filmiki, w których mówił o problemach z męską erekcją i jak to leczyć. Zioła mogą wspierać leczenie, ale tak jak zapalenia płuc nie leczy się ziołami, tak samo zaburzeń erekcji.

----------


## ellek

zioła to można sobie brać na uspokojenie  :Smile:  ja jak miałem problemy to szukałem pomocy w necie natknąłem się na rozne opinie, ale ciezko zdecydowac sie na jeden konketny lek. Powiecie cos wiecej otym maxonie?

----------


## stalker8

Lepiej to przeczytać:

_→rynekaptek.pl/wywiad/przy-swiadomym-stosowaniu-maxon-active-nie-stanowi-zagrozenia,13518.html_

_→pogromcyreklam.blogspot.com/2016/05/maxon-active-pierwszy-sildenafil-bez.html_

_→ pfm.pl/artykuly/maxon-active-a-charakterystyka/1518_

_→rynekaptek.pl/farmakologia/seksuolodzy-ten-lek-nie-powinien-byc-sprzedawany-jako-otc,14395_1.html_




> Polskie Towarzystwo Medycyny Seksualnej jest zaniepokojone sprzedażą tego leku bez recepty, ponieważ może być to groźne dla zdrowia wielu mężczyzn zażywających go bez żadnej kontroli - powiedział w rozmowie z PAP dr Andrzej Depko. [...]
> 
> Według danych PTMS zaburzenia erekcji w około 70-80 proc. przypadków mogą być poprzedzającym objawem poważnych chorób sercowo-naczyniowych, takich jak nadciśnienie tętnicze, miażdżyca i choroba wieńcowa. Czasami kłopoty z erekcją poprzedzają zawał serca. Mogą być również pierwszym sygnałem rozwijającej się cukrzycy, schorzeń urologicznych, neurologicznych, endokrynologicznych i innych. Zaburzenia erekcji mogą być również efektem ubocznym działania leków lub przewlekłego stosowania używek. [...]
> 
> - Wprowadzenie na rynek produktu leczniczego maxon activ bez recepty oraz jego agresywna reklama połączona z uruchomieniem kanałów dystrybucyjnych za pośrednictwem Internetu oraz kurierów spowoduje, iż droga przeciętnego mężczyzny do gabinetu lekarskiego znacznie się wydłuży, co może spowodować pogorszenie ogólnego stanu zdrowia wywołanego chorobą zasadniczą lub opóźni jej ewentualne rozpoznanie - apeluje PTMS.
> 
> Polskiego Towarzystwa Medycyny Seksualnej obawia się, że dostępny bez recepty sildenafil będzie traktowany przez młodzież jako metoda dodatkowego dopingu seksualnego. W przypadku zażycia cytrynianu sildenafilu w połączeniu z alkoholem jest ryzyko wystąpienia objawów ubocznych.


Lepiej zajmę się czym innym niż wklejanie takich informacji tutaj... Uważam, że jeśli ktoś chce, to może próbować, jeśli czuje że musi. Ale tak jak pisałem wczoraj - jeśli drugiej połowie się to żeby brać doping podoba, to lepiej nie być w takim związku ! .

----------


## stalker8

→ medonet.pl/seks/problemy-z-seksem,zaburzenia-erekcji--niskie-libido--brak-ochoty-na-seks--przyczyna-moze-byc-mleko-sojowe--leki-na-lysienie--rower,galeria,1722071.html[/I]



> Ich mózgi zmieniają się pod wpływem dopaminy, która wytwarza się podczas oglądania erotyki. Stają się podobne do tych, które badacze widują u uzależnionych od alkoholu albo narkotyków. "Ich receptory tracą wrażliwość.


No i chyba tyle.

----------


## stalker8

Nie - bzdura. I


> ch mózgi zmieniają się pod wpływem dopaminy, która wytwarza się podczas oglądania erotyki. Stają się podobne do tych, które badacze widują u uzależnionych od alkoholu albo narkotyków. "Ich receptory tracą wrażliwość.


 ...Albo od psychofarmaceutyków, skoro w pzp usłyszałem, że to "samoleczenie" oraz, że pani doktor w psycho-terapię nie wierzy - tak jak w tabletki.




> jeśli drugiej połowie się to żeby brać doping podoba, to lepiej nie być w takim związku ! .


 I to też bzdura - tak właśnie kończy się tak zwana "miłość" - opada... z czasem; oczywistość, że z wiekiem "kochanka". Może też być zwłaszcza od zapatrywań względem swojej osoby, przy kim by się chciało - stać. A nie ma mocy - jak to mówiono kiedyś: zastaw się a "postaw", albo jakoś tak, chyba podobnie; w każdym razie: słabość, jeśli "z przyrodzenia", to tabletka, ale - żeby taki nie marudził, a nie żeby się stawiał - ot co.

----------


## Windom

Otóż to, pięćdziesięciolatkowi czasem nawet na widok pięknej dwudziestoletniej nic się nie zadziedzieje w rozporku. Taki to już jest ludzki organizm, więc branie sildenafilu po to, żeby jednak coś się zadziało to raczej wyraz rozsądku, a nie znak, że trzeba zmienić partnerkę.

----------


## Lijek

True... Przecież każdy lek, kiedy jest brany w nadmiarze lub nie tak jak jest napisane w ulotce może mieć skutki uboczne. Wiadomo, że maxon lepiej brać raczej co najmniej po 40, ale wycofywanie go z obrotu bez recepty, moim zdaniem mija się z celem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moim faworytem w śród suplementów na potencję, erekcję jest Long Men. Biorę ten suplement diety już od jakiegoś czasu i bardzo dobrze na mnie działa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Heh jaki suplement. jak komuś chce się w to bawić to i owszem, ale ja np nie mam do tego totalnie głowy, to raczej baby pamietaja o tym zeby łykac suplementy, a nie faceci. Ja tam kupuje lek ktory dziala tzw tu i teraz. Mam problem, ciezko mi osiagnac wzwod i nawet malzonce sie to nie udaje to biorę i działamy

----------


## gryczanekbam

Dokładnie! Suplementy lepiej sobie darować na rzecz zdrowej diety i odrobiny sportu, która jeszcze chyba nikomu nie zaszkodziła  :Wink:  A jak już coś jest nie halo to lepiej po prostu wziąć sildenafil i problem z baśki.

----------


## łiljam

No właśnie o to chodzi, że jak masz problem z erekcją to lek musi działać na cito, ja raz wziąłem jakiś suplement to laska się męczyła z godzinę, żeby sprzęt postawić do pionu i nic z ego nie wyszło, trochę się wtedy skompromitowałem i od tamtej przygody nie ufam suplementom, kupiłem lek maxon active i przynajmniej jest skuteczny bo wystarczy godzine przed seksem wziąć żeby zadziałał, mnie jeszcze nigdy nie zawiódł.

----------


## gryczanekbam

Otóż to! Suplementy i zioła lepiej zastąpić zdrową dietą i wprowadzeniem w swoim życiu więcej aktywności fizycznej, a w razie problemów z erekcją tylko tabletki z sildenafilem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja od jakiegoś czasu stosuję long mena i white horsa i dla mne jest bardzo skuteczny. Te tabletki maja bardzo dobry skład i działanie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bardzo dobra tabletka dla zniecierpliwionych - nie godzinę -nie pół godziny - nie  15 minut tylko....uwaga,uwaga 4 minuty !!! Takie efekty tylko z tabletką MAXXES !!!

----------


## gryczanekbam

Nie ma co się niecierpliwić przy seksie, tylko łyknąć tableteczkę z sildenafilem, a potem spokojnie zająć się grą wstępną.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja jednak wolę mojego zaufanego long mena na te sprawy. Boję się brać te tabletki z tym syldenafilem.... miałem kiedyś po tym zapaść.

----------


## eMu

jesteś pewien, że o to chodziło. Kilka razy stosowałem maxon active i działanie było takie jak powinno. Należy pamiętać, że to jest lek i nie przeginać, nie brać zbyt dużych dawek. Może masz spore problemy z ciśnieniem i stąd, ale w takim wypadku najlepiej pójść do lekarza i się zapytać.

----------


## zboczku88

Nie kupujcie szajsu. Szkoda pieniędzy. Zdecydowanie lepiej zainwestować w mocne, bezpieczne suplementy jak Long Men. Jedna tabletka, po 30 minutach erekcja która się utrzymuje na drugi dzień nawet.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja ostatnio kupowałem tą tabletkę Maxxes też z tego sklepu w zaufaniu.pl i okazała się super w działaniu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja jestem otwarty na te nowości i pewnie zamowie tego maxxesa przy okazji składania zamówinia na mojego faworyta Long Mena bo w tym sklepie w zaufaniu.pl można je kupić obie.

----------


## gryczanekbam

Zapaści to ja dostaję jak czytam niektóre komentarze... Sildenafil to chyba jeden z najlepiej przebadanych środków w historii. Przecież gdyby nie viagra wall street przestałaby istnieć. Oczywiście, trzeba czytać ulotkę przed stosowniem lub pogadać z lekarzem, ale panowie nie ma się czego bać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W medycynie sa rózne przypadki...a mi ise słabo robi , że ktoś określa syldenafil jako bezpieczny.... jak nie musisz nie bież.... lepiej kupić sobie long mena czy inna naturalną tabletkę i mieć spokój.

----------


## karool

Również potwierdzam, że działa skutecznie. A kto Ci naopowiadal ze sildenafil nie jest bezpieczny? Przyjmwany zgodnie z ulotka lub zaleceniami lekarza jest. Wiec jesli masz jakies watpliwosci, idz na konsultacje i lekarz Ci prawde powie. Ja tam nie wierze w zadne ziółka...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dla mnie maxon to dobre rozwiązanie, działą syzbko i wszystko gra. Poza tym trzeba mieć głowę na kartku i troche poczytac, ten lek jets bezpieczny, gdyby nie był nie byłby dopuszczony do sprzedaży. Ja i moja partneka jesteśmy zadowoleni, ja nareszcie się już nie męczę z penisem, nie mam już takich problemów. A i na wyjazdach tez nie mam blokady, jesli mi nie staje to po prostu łykam tabletkę

----------


## gryczanekbam

No i o to chodzi. Nie ma co kombinować z ziołami itd. Tzn. zioła na pewno jakoś pomagają w funkcjonowaniu całego ciała, ale ja chce się mieć porządną erekcję to trzeba łyknąć maxon. A teraz jest w większym opakowaniu, więc nie trzeba tak często pamiętać, żeby uzupełnić zapas.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Najlepszy na brak erekcji jest Long Men ze  sklepu w zaufaniu.pl - jest moc !!!

----------


## samuell

nie baw się w żadne suplementy, od razu uderzja w leki, ja biorę maxon który ma ten sam skłąd co viagra i zapewniam że działa, wcześniej brałem coś z żeń szeniem i nie dawał rady, pieniądze wyrzucone w błoto.

----------


## gryczanekbam

No i takie myślenie ma sens, a nie kombinowanie z ziołami. Uważam, że jak się na coś choruje lub ma jakieś zaburzenia, to lepiej ogarnąć temat farmakologią i sprawdzonymi metodami, a nie bawić się w znachora...

----------


## Waldii

Pisanie, że sildenafil jest niebezpieczny, to też bajka. OK, w pewnych warunkach ta substancja może wywoływać skutki uboczne, ale chyba nikt o zdrowych zmysłach nie będzie łykał tabletek na erekcję bez przeczytania ulotki?

----------


## AdrianD

Lek to lek, a suplement to suplement. Nie można ich porównywać. Czasami stosuję maxon active, a więc sildenafil i nie widzę, żadnego niebezpieczeństwa. Jeżeli postępuje się zgodnie z "instrukcją obsługi", to nie ma mowy, żeby seks nei wyszedł i cokolwiek złego się zadziało.

----------


## Ygrek13

Zgadzam się z opiniami. Nie ma się co rozdrabniać. Mnie pomógł, więc używam. A działa dość szybko, no i jest bez recepty.

----------


## Loleko

Też tak uważam. Jestem pragmatykiem, więc jeśli wziąłem maxon i miałem po nim bajeczny seks, to po co szukać innych rzeczy, skoro te tabletki zadziałały? Nie szukam  :Smile:

----------


## rehm01

I dobrze, że jest bez recepty bo w każdej chwili mogę iść do apteki i go sobie kupić. Jak dla mnie to super lek i masz racje, że działa szybko. Nawet żonka mowi żebym juz niczego innego nawet nie próbował, a było tego trochę, ale nic tak nie działało jak maxon.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

no własnie dobrze ze maxon to lek a nie suplement bo lek ma za zadanie działać na nas i leczyć, ale wiadomo jeśli już długo sie zmagamy z erekcja warto wybrac się do urologa jednak i przebadać.

----------


## robix

Ja to się dziwię, że ludzie wolą bawić się w suplementację tego czy owego, zamiast właśnie sildenafilem wyleczyć zaburzenia erekcji. Bo takie po 60. roku życia to wiadomo, że są raczej stałe, choć też można to łagodzić. Ale słabsza potencja przez np. stres w wieku 40 lat jest spokojnie do wyleczenia.

----------


## Grzech

> no własnie dobrze ze maxon to lek a nie suplement bo lek ma za zadanie działać na nas i leczyć, ale wiadomo jeśli już długo sie zmagamy z erekcja warto wybrac się do urologa jednak i przebadać.



No wlaśnie, wiec generalnie zawsze lepiej sięgnąć po lek. Jeżeli to są chroniczne przypadki, to lekarz niestety konieczny. U mnie problem z erekcją to niestety czysty stres. Mam rąbniętego szefa, ale pracy nie zmienię, to aż tak częstego kontaktu z nim nie mam, a dwa podobno dostanie awans.

----------


## hansanny

a te problemy mogą być okresowe? tzn z przemęczenia? czasami mam mega ciężki miesiąc lub dwa i wtedy kompletnie nie daje rady w łóżku, co żona jeszcze potrafi zozumieć ale widzę że jest jej przykro, a jak mam spokój i mniej strsu to jest całkiem ok, chociaż seks mógłby być dłuższy. ten maxon działa tak doraźnie? czy trzeba go brać jakoś dłużej? bo mówicie że jest ok ale jak go bierzecie?

----------


## Grzech

Tak, ja biorę jako doraźny środek. Owszem u mnie to tylko awarie od czasu do czasu i po prostu widzę, że to stres. Lato, urlop problemu nie ma, wręcz odwrotnie. Szef wkurzony na wszystkich i straszący utratą premii i bywa różnie. W pewnym wieku należy o siebie dbać, więc warto trochę zdrowiej się odżywiać, a jeżeli problem byłby stały lub związany z jakąś konkretną dolegliwością, to tylko lekarz może coś poradzić. W końcu zdrowie najważniejsze.

----------


## viktoroolo

Według mnie działa i w dodatku, kiedy się go łyka regularnie, to sprawia, że erekcja i bez tabletek jest silniejsza. U mnie przynajmniej tak było.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Proste, że działa  :Wink:  Dobra sprawa, kiedy jedzie na urlop i nie chce się mieć zepsutego wyjazdu przez np. jakieś zaburzenia erekcji. Ja paczuszkę mam w apteczce na takie szczególne przypadki.

----------


## gigiGO

Działa, ale stosuj według ulotki, bo (jak w przypadku każdego leku) nadmiar może prowadzić do różnych skutków ubocznych. No i postaraj się też np. jeść więcej orzechów czy awokado, bo to też pomaga na erekcję.

----------


## stalker8

> Nie - bzdura. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				→ medonet.pl/seks/problemy-z-seksem,zaburzenia-erekcji--niskie-libido--brak-ochoty-na-seks--przyczyna-moze-byc-mleko-sojowe--leki-na-lysienie--rower,galeria,1722071.html[/I]
> I
> 
> ...


Jeden z moich bardziej błyskotliwych wpisów na Medyczka.pl
Nie wiem czemu, wczoraj klikając mój profil, ten temat pojawił się, jakby ni stąd ni z owąd. A inne zasubskrybowane dawno - nie.
Dziś też - przy próbie wysłania postu, biała strona, z powodu próby zamieszczenia przeze mnie niechcianych na Medyczka.pl informacji.

Jakby i tu czyjaś ingerencja, żebym zobaczył co wtedy wpisałem, że nie mam na co sobie robić nadziei.
Albo - komuś psuję robotę, jak na tamtych forach, o czym mam aktualnie w sygnaturce oraz co mnie za to spotkało.

----------


## stlkr8

Myślę, że to ktoś życzliwy jednak, chciał abym odnalazł swój wpis o tym co mi grozi jeśli nie zapanuję jakoś nad sobą. To zrobią to inni. Nie będę się mógł tutaj więcej logować.  :Frown:

----------


## Mich321

Ja ostatnio postanowiłem przetestować maxon active i było OK  :Smile:  Kiedyś łykałem przez jakiś czas viagrę, ale była dla mnie za mocna. Te tabletki są w sam raz, więc na wsparcie erekcji jak znalazł.

----------


## fisssk

MAxon jest dobry  :Smile:  Powiem ci tak, że ja nie narzekam jak mąż weźmie. Wiesz, nie zawsze sam może w 200%, a ani ja ani on nie lubimy gdy coś nam nie gra, więc trochę się tak wspomaga. I oboje jesteśmy z tego zadowoleni  :Smile:

----------


## jacentyy

u mnie też sprawdził się maxon, działa już po 25 minutach po zażyciu tabletki, więc jest jedną z szybciej działających tabletek z jakich korzystałem, bardzo jestem zadowolony z takiego rozwiązania, warto wypóbować bo szybko można zauważyć efekty działania.

----------


## stalker8

Pewnie działa. I pewnie w młodym wieku jest z tym trochę tak jak napisałem tutaj, że z ssri:

→medyczka.pl/przedwczesny-wytrysk-56165#post179101



> Jak zwykle bezcenny post od Synapsy, nawet z wyprzedzeniem do mojej sytuacji.
> 
> Co do środków w rodzaju ssri, czy reklamowany tu sildenafil, tudzież innych:
> →medyczka.pl/wracanie-do-antydepresantu-61317#post178944
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...


czyli w młodym wieku, antydepresant czy cokolwiek, da się przejść. W starszym - czuję się smutek i chęć aby wrócić. Do minionych czasów.

----------


## Jawor

O nie. W młodym wieku może i antydepresant, ale w starszym leki oparte na sildenafilu. Przecież on z tego słynie.
Najpierw spróbowałbym, czegoś z mniejszym stężeniem sildenafilu, ale bez recepty, bo powinno wystarczyć, a jeżeli nie to lekarz przpisze coś "mocniejszego".

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Też jestem tego zdania  :Smile:  Maxon active jest w aptece bez recepty i można spróbować mniejsze opakowanie z diwema tabletkami lub z czterema. Jak się bierze według ulotki, to można uprawiać seks, jak za młodu  :Wink:

----------


## Jawor

Cztery sztuki wyjdą zawsze korzystniej cenowo, tak jak przy każdych zakupach im większa ilośc, tym jednostkowo taniej wychodzi.
Ech,jak za młodu, wystarczy, że sprawny, bo reszta to według zasady, że jak wino - im starszy, tym lepszy.

----------


## stlkr8

Piszę niezalogowany, z powodu zakazu pisania.

Jeszcze raz:
Sildenafil, moim zdaniem może być dla ludzi, którzy mają ułożone życie, nie dla tych, którzy z psychiką podobną do mojej, szukają środka, którym by się mogli wynagradzać. O czego konsekwencjach już linkowałem - można znaleźć w Google, jakie skutki uboczne, także w młodym wieku. I jak piszą specjaliści - jest to lek, przeznaczony dla osób, którym choroba utrudnia normalne, a to oznacza jak rozumiem, właściwe dla wieku pacjenta - funkcjonowanie w tej sferze; więc: nie - "Ech jak za młodu", to stwierdzenie się przecież nie broni. ...No, ale to ja piszę bez zastanowienia - robię bez zastanowienia i później mam czego żałować... Już nie mogę się zalogować tutaj.

I jeśli brak motywacji do uprawiania seksu, to nie kupuję. - Jak pisano już tutaj i zgadzam się z tym, że to tak nie działa: żeby od łykania tego, pojawił się powód u kogoś kto nie ma nawet stałej partnerki - żony; bo nie może /nie mogę do tego dążyć, aby ją mieć - nie da się; prędzej uzależnienie.

Natomiast pamiętam (jeszcze) co napisałem tutaj:
→ _medyczka.pl/nietypowy-problem-z-penisem-33360#post179367_



> → _neuropsychologia.org/jak-viagra-działa-na-mózg_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Zupełnie inną kwestią jest to, czy dobroczynne działanie sildenafilu rzeczywiście stanowi wynik pokonania bariery krew-mózg i jego interakcji z komórkami w układzie nerwowym, czy może działa on przez jakiś inny, pośredni mechanizm. Dodatkowego smaczku sprawie dodaje fakt, że sildenafil ma inne działanie u ludzi i zwierząt (Kniotek, Boguska, 2017). Co więcej, różnica pojawia się nawet w przypadku eksperymentów przeprowadzanych tylko na samcach bądź samicach. Może dlatego, mimo wielkich nadziei, leki oparte na inhibicji PDE5 nie mogą przejść faz testów klinicznych.


I również, przypominam sobie, jak ktoś pisał tutaj, o braniu chyba właśnie sildenafilu na noc, wg wskazania lekarza.
- Pytanie: - W jakiej dawce?
Czy jednak chodziło o jeden z tych magicznych suplementów bez recepty, które się tutaj poleca?

A może jakoś przeżyję nie żyjąc w związku? Jak dotąd, zwłaszcza w młodym wieku, gdy nie miałem takich bodźców i tego żalu. Pewnie wolałbym to osiągnąć z pomocą, ale tutaj mam ban na logowanie. Będzie, że manipuluję, żeby mnie wpuszczono. Forum, na którym dawno temu chorzy pisali tak jak tutaj ostatnio wstawiałem co mi dzisiaj dolega - przestało istnieć, nikt tam nie zagląda.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W braniu sildenafilu nie ma nic złego, przecież to lek. Sam czasem używam maxon active, ale nie za często, bo nie potrzebuję. Być może w przyszłości będzie częściej, ale staram się w miarę możliwości rozsądnie żyć, więc mam nadzieję, że będę sprawny w łóżku w miarę długo  :Wink:

----------


## klemensow

dokładnie, na bazie lidenafilu jest przecież wiagra, z tym, że tam jest znacznie większa dawka niż w maxonie. no i dlatego maxon jest bez recepty, bo taką dawkę można spokojnie samemu przyjmować bez konsultacji z lekarzem...

----------


## zenno

leki są po to, żeby leczyć problemy, ja sam je miałem i nie bałem się szukać pomocy, natrafiłem właśnie na maxon active, który bardzo pomógł mi wrócic do formy, bo teraz mamy lepszy seks niż kiedyś a wszystko to zasługa syldeafilu obecnego w składzie maxona, uważam, żę warto sobie pomagać jak pojawiają się problemy bo brak dobrego seksu moze nawet doprowadzić do rozpadu związku.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Panowie, przecież maxon active jest rekomendowany przez kobiety, a sądzę, że one wiedzą, czy coś działa czy nie. Myślę, że można zaufać naszym paniom  :Wink:

----------


## ARG

Co rozumiesz przez rekomendowany przez kobiety?

----------


## alexx

a nie bylo przypadkiem w reklamie ze certyfikowany przez kobiety? Z tego co pamietam. moja laska na pewno i certyfikuje i rekomenduje maxona  :Big Grin:

----------


## ARG

A bierzesz maxona, żeby podkręcić seks, czy bo masz problemy ze sprzętem?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja biorę, bo bardzo długo palę fajki i przez to zaczynają się moje problemy z erekcją. Od jakiegoś czasu staram się rzucić palenie, ale to nie takie proste, więc wspieram się maxonem, żeby nie nawalić w łóżku, bo jeszcze babeczka mnie rzuci :P

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Fakt, fajki to cichy wróg... Fajnie sobie wyskoczyć na papieroska, ale jednak zaburzenia erekcji nie biorą się znikąd... Maxon active pomaga, ale też trzeba starać się rzucić papierosy, bo to one przecież zaburzają erekcję.

----------


## ARG

Nawet jak się nie kopci jak lokomotywa? Z tymi fajkami to nie pomyślałem, że ot może mieć wpływ. Jak brałeś maxon, to rzuciłeś palenie, czy nadal popalasz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nawet jak się nie kopci jak lokomotywa? Z tymi fajkami to nie pomyślałem, że ot może mieć wpływ. Jak brałeś maxon, to rzuciłeś palenie, czy nadal popalasz?


No właśnie dlatego muszę brać czasem maxon, bo staram się rzucić palenie, ale zdarzają się wpadki i wtedy automatycznie erekcja mocno słabnie...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Znam ten ból... Też staram się rzucić, ale to nie jest takie proste, więc taki maxon active ratuje moje cztery litery, bo nie wiem czy żona by ze mną wytrzymała, gdybym zaczął nawalać w łóżku...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Panowie, może oprócz maxon i prób rzucenia palenia warto pójść nieco dalej. Zwyczajnie zdrowszy tryb zycia. Fakt, że dopiero po jakimś czasie odczuwa się poprawę, ale warto. Sprawdziłem na sobie i pomimo, że czasem muszę się wspomóc maxonem, to jednak dla polepszenia ogólnej sprawności i wydolnosci organizmu odrobina ćwiczeń i mniejsza ilość śmieciowego żarcia jest tego warta.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja też dołączam do użytkowników, na których maxon active działa. zwyklerobię tak, że łykam tabletkę, potem gra wstępna, a potem to już ogień. nawet przez 5 godzin!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To znaczy masz przez 5 godzin erekcję?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tu raczej chodzi o działanie leku. Po prostu maxon jest aktywny w organizmie i nie musi się kończyć na jednym razie. Dla mnie to duży plus maxona.

----------


## Fisk

Działa, działa. I to jest najwazniejsze. Dodatkowo erekcja pojawia się szybko. No i plus. Legalny lek bez recepty.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dla mnie też to jest bardzo ważne, że można go kupić legalnie w ptece i bez recepty, bo wiem, że moje zaburzenia erekcji wynikają z przepracowania, dlatego nie muszę iść z tym do lekarza, a z drugiej strony nie chciałbym kupować niczego "spod lady".

----------


## Kurmas

Za dopuszczeniem do sprzedaży tego leku bez recepty stoją duże pieniądze. Osobiście uważam, że tak poważny lek powinien być stosowany wyłącznie po przeanalizowaniu stanu zdrowia pacjenta przez lekarza. Koniec kropka. 

I piszę tutaj z mojego własnego doświadczenia, ponieważ kupiłem tabletki i niby takie małe efekty niepożądane ale bardzo źle na mnie to zadziałałało. Po pierwsze mega  bóle głowy , po drugie wahania ciśnienia.Na tyle, że po prostu nie odczuwałem ochoty na seks bo bałem się tego co ze mną będzie. Zarzuciłem i aktualnie wolę tabletki z L argininą. Cena podobna, działanie o wiele lepsze, brak efektów ubocznych i jednocześnie nie stresuję się, że to negatywnie podziała na moje zdrowie. Biorę penis complete.

----------


## kwaśny

I te można zacząć brać bez konsultacji lekarskiej?

----------


## Chemland_pl

Może podłoże i źródło Twojego problemu leży w psychice i nie są Ci potrzebne tabletki? Od tego bym zaczął i sprawa jest warta zastanowienia, co do samego leku nigdy nie maiłem okazji próbować, więc nie wiem czy jest skuteczny.

----------


## Kurmas

Te tak, ogólnie poszukalem informacji o zamiennikach viagry i włąśnie tak na te tabletki trafiłem bo ktos na innym forum sobie je polecał. Że ponoć bardzo dobre, to postanowiłem spróbować. Kupiłem, wypróbowałem, rzeczywiście tak jest. Ogólnie dzięki nim w łóżku jestem zupelnie innym facetem.

----------

